# Body Language



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I only thought about this because of another post asking how to keep hawks from snatching chickens while they were out.

Not long before we moved I was in my coop. It was a long building with 12 pens inside and 12 outside pens attached. All of the pens had wire on the top to keep out flying predators.

Most of the chickens were in their outside pens when I stopped what I was doing and looked over at them. That's when I knew something was up, they hadn't made a sound and had gone stock still. I walked to the outside pens and when I did the hawk that had landed in the Oak tree took flight. 

My point is, even though I wasn't paying attention to them, couldn't really see them that spidey sense went off that something not good was going on. 

How many of you has had the same thing happened and not realized that there was really nothing that should have had you on alert?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My flock free ranges, and yes when they see a hawk in the air they all stop and watch it. Once they notice it coming closer they bolt for under the porch. My male good will watch, honk, and flap his wings. If I notice I go out on the porch to watch as well lol. Otherwise I am sure I don't normally notice. We have a lot of hawks, Bald eagles, and falcons.


----------

